# Mossberg 500a



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone know who can match, beat or come close to this price around here? I'm in Niceville but Pensacola is fine.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=411537262

Thanks


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a 500 that has some use on it, but runs like a sewing machine + has new Knox adjustable recoil absorbing stock and foregrip + 18 AND 28 inch barrels. With the Knox stock - you can empty the thing out as fast as you can pump ...still stay on target, AND not kill your shoulder.
Since i have my SAIGA 12 running good now, I don't think I'll ever shoot the 500 again. Its got some blueing missing on the receiver,but with all the add-ons I'd have to get $250 for it.....but that would still save you some $ + no transfer fee.....+ better and more hardware!
PM if intrested and I'll break out the camera.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

academy is bet bet, they used to have the persuader for $299, they always have at least one model 500 in around 300ish


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> I have a 500 that has some use on it, but runs like a sewing machine + has new Knox adjustable recoil absorbing stock and foregrip + 18 AND 28 inch barrels. With the Knox stock - you can empty the thing out as fast as you can pump ...still stay on target, AND not kill your shoulder.
> Since i have my SAIGA 12 running good now, I don't think I'll ever shoot the 500 again. Its got some blueing missing on the receiver,but with all the add-ons I'd have to get $250 for it.....but that would still save you some $ + no transfer fee.....+ better and more hardware!
> PM if intrested and I'll break out the camera.


 
Sending you a PM


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics.
The 28 inch barrel is the original, the 18 which is installed in pic is new, only tested at range for pattern.
Knox Stock and forearm are new.
"custom" eyebolt for sling.:thumbsup:
Hard to see in photos, but some stratches/missing bluing on receiver, and ammo tube, but this aint for lookin, its for shootin.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I really appreciate the offer but I'm going to hold off for the one that looks more like the tactical/heat shield etc. version on the site. I'm buying it with my son in mind also and he will like the other version more.

Good luck with selling it.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> I really appreciate the offer but I'm going to hold off for the one that looks more like the tactical/heat shield etc. version on the site. I'm buying it with my son in mind also and he will like the other version more.
> 
> Good luck with selling it.


Ok. Your post just made me think that I might want to make some room in the ole gun safe.
Now that I've dusted it off, I'll probably throw it on the for sale section:thumbsup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I left you another message. Do you have the other stock?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> I left you another message. Do you have the other stock?


No it was wood, and had a split in it.
I did want to mention that the new 500s have a forearm that is permanently attached to the link bars.....which means you cannot change the forearm like you can with the old ones.
If you want to change the fore grip on the new ones you will spend another $100 in parts .


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Just talked myself out of a sale! Going back in the safe....I'll just have to buy a bigger safe!

Buds is hard to beat for price. Academy can be good but I never have much luck there...never in stock , can't tell you when it will be, and can't place orders....they would clean up if they could do those things!


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

i like the look of the knoxx on there.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Grove said:


> i like the look of the knoxx on there.


 Thanks, Its a bit pricey to put on a 500, but its adjustable for length, and really tames the recoil....+ not ugly......the knoxx forearm is really nice as well - hard to see it in the pics though.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's my 500A with the Knoxx recoil reducing stock. Didn't install the forestock for the same reason mentioned. Wish I could find the old style to rob the guide rails.

Only photo I have of it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just ordered the 500a, my first Mossberg but I wanted a decent priced tactical shot gun to stick in the corner at home (outside safe). My kids are grown so I plan to load it up with #4 buckshot so it will be ready if my wife or I ever need it.

When it comes to home defense I'm a shotgun lover.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> I just ordered the 500a, my first Mossberg but I wanted a decent priced tactical shot gun to stick in the corner at home (outside safe). My kids are grown so I plan to load it up with #4 buckshot so it will be ready if my wife or I ever need it.
> 
> When it comes to home defense I'm a shotgun lover.


 Cool! ....just curious though ....any reason for #4 over the usual 00?
The newer 12 ga SD rounds have some 00 shot AND a slug in one shell.:tank:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I keep #4 buck in my home shotgun as well. Low velocity at that. 

34, #4 buck (24 caliber) pellets creates a hell of a lot more damage to the human body than 9 or 12, 00 buck (33 caliber) pellets. The also carry considerably less energy as distance increases and are far less likely to fatally wound someone across the street than 00 buck.

I definitely would not want a 1oz slug as a home defense round.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm a fan of the #4 buck, more rounds down range and lots of hurting going on.

Like the comment above, a slug may go through my brick house, into my neighbors and kill him.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I did the "google" thing on #4 buck for self defence. Its the first time I had heard of using anything but OO. Seems there are a lot of sources that state that the #4 is plenty at SHORT range...which is of course what you would most likely deal with in your home. I like the idea of it, but what bothers me is that many of them list one of the virtues being that it is stopped my a single layer of sheetrock. I don't like the idea of that, because the intruder might be fat as hell, and wearing heavy clothing. Yea It will still hurt, but will it stop them?? .....I guess I'll have to build up some targets to shoot....I need some more info before I go changing out my SD loads.
.....I do live in a block house, and 00 buck would not make it out....so I don't really worry about that.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I grew up deer hunting in Alabama, we did it all to include hunting with dogs. I knew an old guy that always hunted with #4 buck shot. I was not a fan of #4 for deer hunting but he swore by it and he killed deer.

To each his own, but I can't see an intruder being in your house at that distance having enough cloths on to stop #4.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

3or 4 is the best self defense RD and that is what I keep loaded.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Inside a home at typical distances inside regular ole #6 bird shot is a heck of a load too. 

At 20 - 30 feet a shotgun shell pattern is no more than about 4-6 inches in diameter. You don't have to worry much about not penetrating a humans chest.

A single layer of sheet rock is NOT going to stop #4 buck or even bird shot at typical house distances. A BG on the other side of a wall getting shot with #4 buck is a dead ass.


----------

